# Cash reward for any one who can tell me make and model of this Motor.



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

I do not have this EV motor, would like to get it that is why the cash reward.
Cash reward for any one who can tell me make and model of this Motor
This was removed from the vehicle before I received it.
Need to know the make and model so i can get another one ty.

This was built by Andy Larsguard, and LIL Dan before they sold it to EVTV.
I would also like to know where they received the motor and controller from.
That is where i received the Minivan ty. all


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

theguyed said:


> I do not have this EV motor, would like to get it that is why the cash reward.
> Cash reward for any one who can tell me make and model of this Motor
> This was removed from the vehicle before I received it.
> Need to know the make and model so i can get another one ty.
> ...


Hi, I am quite sure the motor is a CE (Chinese export), not sure about the controller though, can you provide a bit more info on the controller?


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Wild guess here, I remember have seen a motor very like this a few years ago, it was presented to me from a Chinese dealer.
Most of these motors where made by M&C, one of Chinese biggest motor producer. It was sold with "white label" to various smaller companies offering either motor, controller, combo of both or an already converted vehicle. There were two main lines , air cooled induction AC and liquid cooled PM, your motor / inverters look more like the latter one.
However, they have changed their product line for EV constantly, and the are not selling the older types but some smaller companies still have a stock of those.
Here is the (assumed) original producer, their PM-products have changed in looks but not in so much in size or technique
http://www.china-electricmotor.com/motor/ElectricVehicleMotor_897_224.html.
You can see their product line in the list below, they offer motors up to 75 kW rated (150 kW max). As I say no warranty on this answer

PS: I am not looking for a reward, just trying to help, I will try to dig more info on this and post it if I find some


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who have helped.
The controller is not related to the motor it is something someone thrugh together


----------

